
A French Baker Is Fined $3,600 for Working Too Hard - superasn
https://www.ndtv.com/offbeat/a-french-baker-is-fined-3-600-for-working-too-hard-1824494?amp=1&akamai-rum=off
======
put1
This is an atrocious source. Perhaps [1] or anything else really.

[1] [http://www.france24.com/en/20180314-france-bakery-bread-
work...](http://www.france24.com/en/20180314-france-bakery-bread-work-fine-
law-tourism-vaivre)

~~~
superasn
Yeah, sorry about that. Was showing in my feed so I just shared it from there.
Should have tried to find a better source.

------
earenndil
> (This story has not been edited by NDTV staff and is auto-generated from a
> syndicated feed.)

